# What are your plans for 2009?



## kourtneylynnxxx (Feb 2, 2009)

I will be showing Scooter at all the Iowa APHA shows, and we will be doing an open circuit very close to home. Sadly we will have to miss two of the open shows for our APHA shows. We will do everything from our first halter class to our last gaming class. I want to be the all around 14 - 18 again this year for the IPHC circuit, and hopefully, maybe we will end up with some year end awards from our open circuit. We were planning on going to Pinto world this year, but with my parents now going through a divorce it probably won't happen. Which is okay with me. I like to take it easy and not have to travel far! Next year for sure. Anyways, here is Scooter.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*What horse do you plan on showing?*
Dartanion (personal horse) Zilly (friends horse)
*What shows do you pan on showing at?
*C.S.H.A region 2 buckle series
C.S.H.A Region 18 buckle series
SVQHA Buckle Series
C.S.H.A State Championships
Some rated shows with Zilly and the 18 buckle series
*What classes will you be competing in?*
showmanship
English Pleasure
English EQ
ANY AND ALL Jumping classes
English Trail
Horsemanship
*What are your goals?*
To win the region 18, 2, and SVQHA buckles with D. Win the region 18 Open buckle with Zilly. 
*And post one picture of the horse you will be showing!* 
Picture of D are on my barn, I don't have a pic of zilly but I have this video?




P.s. not me riding, his owner.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

I will be showing Zip To Reality "Ziggy" until he is sold. I think we are going to buy an appaloosa after that so I will be going from AQHA to ApHC sometime soon.
I will be showing at all of the AQHA shows in DE. I think that there is one in April, May, June and July. I will be going to the MSQHA show in Lexington, VA in August and the SMQHA show in MD in July. Then if Ziggy is still not sold I will be going to two shows in Herndon VA one in September the other in November. Congress is kind of iffy because I will be starting college and I dont know if my horse is going to be sold any time soon!
I will be competing in youth 14-18 Halter, Showmanship, Pleasure, HUS, Horsemanship, Equ, trail and western riding. I will also be showing in open halter, pleasure, HUS, trail and western riding.
My goals for 2009 is to finnish my horses superior in youth performance geldings (he currently has 42.5 points, we need 50) and finnish my superior open All around (currently have 45 allaround, need 50). It would be nice to be able to finnish his open HUS superior too. (has 44 points now) Not sure if it will all happen because he is for sale but it is something to work towards.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

What horse do you plan on showing?
*I plan on showing my qh, Montana*
What shows do you pan on showing at?
*Only local shows ATM*
What classes will you be competing in?
*um,i'm not too sure yet. Possibly english pleasure, english equitation, some class over fences (maybe)
* What are your goals?
*To just have fun. I've never shown before*
And post one picture of the horse you will be showing!


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

*What horse do you plan on showing?*
*Dukes Dallas, My 6yr old Quarter Horse Gelding
What shows do you pan on showing at?*
*I'm Hoping to be competing in the BHAM (Buckskin Horse Associatin of Michigan) circuit, and I go to alot of local open shows as well.
What classes will you be competing in?*
*We do halter, showmanship, Hunt seat, equitation, WP, Horsemanship, Trail and Speed Events. So pretty much everything.
What are your goals?*
*To do the best that we can! Hopefully get some points and we just started on flying lead changes so hopefully Western Riding.*


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

*What horse do you plan on showing?*
My Hanoverian, Belmont (or Nikki if you have known her as long as some of the people at my barn have).
*What shows do you pan on showing at?
*There is a total of three smaller shows, one A rated show and the State Fair Horse show. I would love to be able to show all of them but if not, I'll stick to the 3 smaller shows.*
What classes will you be competing in?* 
I'll be competing in the "Long Stirrup" division which is a beginner division. I'll be in classes like Hunter over fences, Eq. over fences, Hunter under saddle, Eq. Flat.
*What are your goals?
*Since this is our first year showing together I really just want to continue to grow and bond as a team. My goal for our first show is just to make it through it and get all of our lead changes and stuff. For the year, I would like to get at least one blue ribbon in a flat and jumping class. If I could pin at the A rated show that would be a huge bonus.

Here she is last summer. The ground is sloping, not the horse.


----------

